# Upcoming gigs/DJs in Dubai



## inlimbo (Sep 11, 2008)

Cant believe the quality lineup of DJs that are visiting Dubai over the next 2 months. 

05 Feb - Armin Van Buuren - Peppermint Club
06 Feb - Sasha - Chi @ The Lodge
11 Feb - Fatboy Slim - Barasti
19 Feb - Paolo Mojo - Alpha Club
13 Mar - Tiesto - Dubai Festival City Concert Arena
21 Mar - Dana Bergquist - Club 360 

Im moving to Doobs tonight and the above makes me really really excited


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

My friend from the UK is a DJ, he has is own show on radio one and is pon the same record label as tiesto, and is great friends with armin and a few others, I think he said he is playing out here a few times in the summer too on a gods kitchen tour or something!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I was planning on going until I saw the price for each of these - 70 quid for fatboy slim; 40 for armin; 60 for tiesto. not including drinks. a bit out of the budget.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I know, everything is a rip off


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Forget about all these lot, I want to see Shaggy!!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

boombastic fantastic


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Great lineup. I heard AvB in the U.S. late last year and he was absolutely amazing! FWIW, the past 5-6 runs of his weekly radio show, ASOT (A state of trance) have been smashing as well.


----------

